# Waves announces version 10



## mixtur (Jun 11, 2018)

In celebration of Waves’ 25th anniversary, we are pleased to announce a new version of Waves plugins, Waves V10. Update to V10 to future-proof your sessions, ensure continued compatibility, enjoy plugin updates and full technical support, and get new plugins added to premium bundles.

*Future-Proof Your Sessions*
This year at Waves, we celebrate not only 25 years of plugin innovation, but also 25 years of constant plugin updates and maintenance. We are dedicated to ensuring that the plugins you purchased 5, 10, 15 or 25 years ago remain compatible with all major DAWs and operating systems, and that the plugins you purchase today will remain compatible in the 5, 10, 15 and 25 years to come.

To achieve this, we devote great efforts and resources to constant updates, development and meticulous quality assurance of our plugins’ compatibility with operating system updates, DAW updates, and new DAWs. The Waves V10 update provides you with the last six years’ worth of such efforts, since our last major update to Waves v9. When you update to Waves V10 plugins, you also future-proof your sessions by ensuring that you will continue to enjoy ongoing updates moving forward.

https://www.waves.com/announcing-waves-v10


----------



## Sunny Fable (Jun 11, 2018)

There you go. All those 29$ plugins on sale with expired WUP will have to get paid updates...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 11, 2018)

Haven't updated (what for?) and all my plugins still work. And should it really become necessary one day for some reason - well jeez, max. 225 bucks for another I don't know how many years of use ... some people spend that kind of money on a single plugin.


----------



## Mucusman (Jun 11, 2018)

I have 3 paid Waves plug-ins, for which I paid $84.51. To "upgrade" Waves wants another $76.30. Don't think so, Waves.


----------



## wnws (Jun 11, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I have 3 paid Waves plug-ins, for which I paid $84.51. To "upgrade" Waves wants another $76.30. Don't think so, Waves.


For the most part individual plug ins from version 9 do not need updates. I still have a WUP until April for my Mercury bundle which is worth for me to update.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations, Waves!


----------



## robgb (Jun 11, 2018)

When you update, make sure you don't click YES on "uninstall WavesShell 9?" Otherwise you won't have any of your older plugins unless you paid for an upgrade.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 11, 2018)

I have both 9 & 10 working & selected 'uninstall WavesShell 9.' 
WUP versions were updated to 10, the non WUP stayed at v9.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 11, 2018)

Can't see any reason to update at this point. I was hoping for a lot of GUI improvements with 10 but alas, nope. I sure wish Waves would make the WUP clearer - every time there's an update there's loads of people screaming because they think their plugins are suddenly going to stop working. 

At least now we know why the $29 offers have been so prevalent. Waves Central is a shambles and if you have a mix of different versions it has a nasty habit of removing all your old ones (wrongly enforcing the belief that you need to update them all with a new WUP).


----------



## ChazC (Jun 11, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> I have both 9 & 10 working & selected 'uninstall WavesShell 9.'
> WUP versions were updated to 10, the non WUP stayed at v9.



Really? That's new then - it used to remove all the old versions.


----------



## D Halgren (Jun 11, 2018)

It changed all my v9 vst2 into v10 vst3, in case that information was important for anyone.


----------



## robgb (Jun 11, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> I have both 9 & 10 working & selected 'uninstall WavesShell 9.'
> WUP versions were updated to 10, the non WUP stayed at v9.


Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 11, 2018)

robgb said:


> Glad it worked out for you.


BTW there was a 'get Legacy installers' link below the 'Remove' one in CC.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 11, 2018)

ChazC said:


> Really? That's new then - it used to remove all the old versions.


Get the legacy installers here-
https://www.waves.com/downloads#older


----------



## alexd (Jun 11, 2018)

I have never tried the Waves plugins. How they compare against things like Fabfilter or Soundtoys plugins?


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 11, 2018)

What a mess this update is. After an hour or so I got the plugins to work even if they still show up as "incompatible" in Logic Pro X.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 11, 2018)

luckily I only have 2 plugins that are out of wup so I can upgrade them for $22 now and get version 10 on the rest of my plugins before they expire in the next 2 months. Might do it and just get them all to version 10 now so no worries for a while.


----------



## anp27 (Jun 11, 2018)

I've just updated to version 10 and based on Waves Central, all of my plugins are up to date (version 10). However when I opened up the Plugin Manager, it shows that all of my plugins are still on version 9.92.0. Anybody know why this is?

By the way, I've already emailed Waves support but thought I'd post here.. maybe its something I can fix on my own with the help of other forum members. Anyone with any insight, please do share!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 11, 2018)

Almost forgot , If you do decide to reup the wup , you get a voucher too!


----------



## ChazC (Jun 11, 2018)

Just a heads up for anyone who does want to re-WUP (although why you would I don't know - it's hardly worth it at the moment). Pick up one of the offer plugins for $29 and then re-WUP all your others shortly after. If you do that you get a free year as the re-WUP is tagged onto the end of your last WUP expiry date on your account giving you 24 months instead of 12. Just make sure you check the dates before committing as the system sometimes takes a day or so to catch up - just keep checking regularly. Hope that helps.

Obviously if your WUP is under $29 this is pointless but for those of us with Mercury etc. it's a substantial saving 

{caveat} As far as I'm aware the system hasn't changed - this worked the last time I tried it.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 11, 2018)

This is kinda confusing... I qualify for the $225 WUP cap since I have a lot of Waves plugins. If I re-WUP all of my v9.2.x ones to current can I get the V10's versions of them all as a free upgrade?


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 11, 2018)

Too confusing and not worth the effort, This is a Waves exclusive - the rocket science installer. The nest step is will your DAW recognize it. I like their stuff but installing or updating their plugins makes me have faith in Windows System Restore.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 11, 2018)

alexd said:


> I have never tried the Waves plugins. How they compare against things like Fabfilter or Soundtoys plugins?



I have waves along side those and its just different brushes for different jobs. 

fabfilters' eq and compressors are very good. and sound toys distortion, delays and spatial fx are very good. 
if you don't find anything specific in waves plugins you need then keep using what you are using. 
none of the waves eq or compressors and delays etc will replace what you have and vice versa. 
except maybe the sound toys distortion plug.. I haven't found a good distortion from waves that I liked as much as decapitator. 
waves also has pitch correction plugins, convolution reverb plugins and other types that fabfilter nor sound toys has. those might be at 29.99 deals so I would go for those.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 11, 2018)

lp59burst said:


> This is kinda confusing... I qualify for the $225 WUP cap since I have a lot of Waves plugins. If I re-WUP all of my v9.2.x ones to current can I get the V10's versions of them all as a free upgrade?



yes. the $225 is to upgrade the wup on all plugins. that will get you the v10 for all plugins. 

https://www.waves.com/support/waves-v10-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 11, 2018)

Sunny Fable said:


> There you go. All those 29$ plugins on sale with expired WUP will have to get paid updates...



yes, I saw that coming years ago. there is no way those 29.99 sales where "for real". Yes , many plugins have some R&D paid up and upkeeps happen but a lot of those artist series was just using the same code as the older ones. 

Still, its a good deal for us. a bunch of 29.99 plugins and now we pay a 225 fee for all of them.If I divide that among all the plugins I have its still a good deal per plugins. of course, I bought the ssl bundle when it came out at $600. 

for waves if they have 100k users who need to update the wup.... and we now we have bought a bunch of one off from their sales that happens every 3 months and then monthly and now weekly which have been happening in the last two years, most of use have expired wup all over so its obvious waves wanted everyone to do a 225 update. which means 100k users at 225 its about $22.5 million bucks they will make this month and then even more when Mojave or some new big update comes along. 

I guess it has a good decision and most of us are not complaining too much about the wup as we initially did when it was 1st announced.


----------



## alexd (Jun 11, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> I have waves along side those and its just different brushes for different jobs.
> 
> fabfilters' eq and compressors are very good. and sound toys distortion, delays and spatial fx are very good.
> if you don't find anything specific in waves plugins you need then keep using what you are using.
> ...



Thank you, very useful information


----------



## musicjon (Jun 12, 2018)

If I'm reading this correctly, they don't even try to sell 10 as an improvement. It's just a drop dead date for those of us that dropped WUP. "If you want bug fixes and updates, we're gonna WUP you!"

As a person who has spent thousands over the years on Waves, that's not happening. I've slowly replaced their stuff with Slate, Izotope, Sound Toys and Fabfilter and it's rare that I open anything in the Waves folder.

Favorite Non-Waves things currently:

- TC Electronics VSS3
- D16 Repeater
- Sound Toys Effect Rack
- Slate VMR and VBC
- Eoisis DeEsser (So incredibly good!)
- Kush DSP Clariphonic
- Neutron 2
- Ozone 8
- XLN RC-20 Retro Color


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 12, 2018)

I bought several $29 (and less ) Waves plugins over the last couple of years..I was able to update several to v10 recently. I certainly don't feel I was "tricked" into buying obsolete products. When you see version 9.xx it doesn't take much to figure out that there will be a new version coming soon. Whether you upgrade or not, the plugs are still perfectly usable! And frankly, I haven't seen any noticeable changes in the new v10 plugs.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2018)

what about a new PC - i have no WUP.

can i transfer my Waves plugins to the new machine?

sorry for the ignorance, i've never spent time trying to figure out Waves's's scheme.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 12, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what about a new PC - i have no WUP.
> 
> can i transfer my Waves plugins to the new machine?
> 
> sorry for the ignorance, i've never spent time trying to figure out Waves's's scheme.



yes. if you keep the same version (v9) you had on the other computer. 

you just have to run the installer and authorization with waves central. if you are going back and forth between computers you will need to place the licenses onto a usb hd stick. (any will do)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> yes. if you keep the same version (v9) you had on the other computer.
> 
> you just have to run the installer and authorization with waves central. if you are going back and forth between computers you will need to place the licenses onto a usb hd stick. (any will do)



excellent, thank you!


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 12, 2018)

I think you will need the v9 offline installer to get the plugins onto the new machine rather than using WavesCentral to install them (though WC will need to authorise the machine or USB stick).


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 14, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> I think you will need the v9 offline installer to get the plugins onto the new machine rather than using WavesCentral to install them (though WC will need to authorise the machine or USB stick).



I did it w waves central. But in the old pc I had to change the plugins license from the old pc to the cloud and then go to the new pc and change licenses from the cloud to the new pc also using wave central to install and manage licenses.
Then I realize it’s easier to put licenses in a usb stick and just move the usb stick .


----------



## ironbut (Jun 25, 2018)

I just went through the v10 upgrade. Upgraded the plugins that were okay for v10 and downloaded the rest and installed with the Offline installer as mentioned.

I ended up with a "WavesLicenseEngine Missing" dialog in Pro Tools/Reaper/Ableton/Logic.
I tried uninstalling everything and reinstalling but no joy.

Called Waves (was on the phone yesterday during the reinstall too) and the guy was excellent. He did a remote exam and found that my anti virus (Avast free version) was at fault.
He went to the Avast preferences and in File Shield tab he put both the Waves app and the Waves Central app in the Excluded Paths and that fixed it all.

So, if any of you guys are seeing the "WavesLicenseEngineMissing" dialog, give the above a try.
Or, just call Waves. 
I was very impressed with the guy that helped me!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 26, 2018)

Took advantage of the Waves flash sale and got a second copy of Gold for the other system. Then with their code I got the Gold/RenMaxx upgrade. Both systems now have v10 Gold and all DAWs recognize them. If there is one thing I'd like to see is resizable GUIs.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 26, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> ... If there is one thing I'd like to see is resizable GUIs.


That strikes me as a sufficient justification for releasing a Version 10. But, as far as I can tell, the actual "justification" is to get everyone with large bundles (especially Mercury) to renew their WUP coverage so they can get new plugins when they are added to the bundles.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 18, 2018)

WAVES - NOW "RANSOMWARE?"

Hi,

I'm in the middle of a project with a short deadline, and what a surprise to find out NONE of the products I legally OWN and PAID FOR are LOCKED in oblivion unless I PAY ANOTHER $225USD, and this ONLY good until 2020, where I will be AGAIN require to PURCHASE the same products AGAIN?

Does that make any sense to you? Not to me.

Please tell me I'm wrong.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 18, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> WAVES - NOW "RANSOMWARE?"
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


What many people do not know about the WUP setup is that you get a voucher for the cost of your WUP to use on the waves website next time

This is actually a very good offer from them, because it means you are getting back what you pay for WUP each time!
I have chosen to take the route of 'WUPPING' *(this will not catch on)... *Each bundle or certain plugins I like over a period of time

You also get to access the new plugins that were added to your bundles after you purchased them 
*
*


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 18, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> LOCKED in oblivion unless I PAY ANOTHER $225USD


I am not too sure why you believe you HAVE to pay to use them either.
WUP is not something you have to do, unless of course you are moving to an OS that is no longer covered on older plugins...

I am on 10.13.1 (as SoundGrid Studio does not support the latest minor update) and still using v9 plugins


----------



## storyteller (Jul 18, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> WAVES - NOW "RANSOMWARE?"
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hey Andre,

The update is not required and is not a form of ransomware. Your update page in your waves account would have looked exactly like that prior to the v10 release. The only thing this means at this point is that you run v9 for those plugins that are expired. They still function perfectly. New plugins you purchase will run as v10. Until there is a reason to update like new larger guis, etc, then you aren’t missing anything by hanging on to what you have.

Out of all of my waves plugins, the best example I can give for the reason of limited expiration dates is with Waves NX. During the year it was covered under WUP, they released 2 major updates that allowed for headphone calibration (like sonarworks) and the addition of ambiasonic 360° tools. If I was not under WUP, waves nx would have continued to function as it did prior to those updates. With WUP I received those updates even though they are now charging more for NX. Of course I have tons of waves plugins so this is just an example.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks, I received an exhaustive email back from Waves with instructions. I asked the question 3 times now, if I needed to spend any money to further use my plugins. No answer. But thanks for the tips. I will follows the instructions. 

Waves doesn't explain very well, imho. Or I'm too tired to sort through this right now. Had to use another brand to complete the work. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## Henu (Jul 27, 2018)

I decided to pull the trigger and just pay for the WUP to get the rest of my Waves products to v10. I use them almost on daily basis and in 99% of my mixes, and tell myself I paid that $ 217 for peace of mind, hassle- and risk- free workflow and ensuring all my clients continue being happy in the future as well.

On the other hand, I do feel kind of ripped off, but I guess when v11 comes out all my WUP coverages are long expired so I can then continue using the same versions for every plugin from a year after now into eternity without this update- nonsense.

EDIT: Oh, and a minute after my purchase I actually received THIS, which really was a nice surprise.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 27, 2018)

UPDATE: I was on the phone with Waves yesterday, and they helped me refresh my V9 plugins list without updating to v10. They said I don't HAVE to update. V9 should be good for many more years. But if I were working professionally, maybe I'd take a different look at this.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 27, 2018)

Henu said:


> I decided to pull the trigger and just pay for the WUP to get the rest of my Waves products to v10. I use them almost on daily basis and in 99% of my mixes, and tell myself I paid that $ 217 for peace of mind, hassle- and risk- free workflow and ensuring all my clients continue being happy in the future as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I do feel kind of ripped off, but I guess when v11 comes out all my WUP coverages are long expired so I can then continue using the same versions for every plugin from a year after now into eternity without this update- nonsense.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and a minute after my purchase I actually received THIS, which really was a nice surprise.


Yes exactly this!

Was what I mentioned earlier on I believe. You potentially are getting back what you paid to WUP in the form of a voucher 

So the money pretty much returns, with the caveat that you spend it again


----------



## GtrString (Jul 27, 2018)

I wish Waves would go from WUP to SUB. They have things that could work for me, but the current business model is unacceptable.


----------



## stacever (Jul 27, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Yes exactly this!
> 
> Was what I mentioned earlier on I believe. You potentially are getting back what you paid to WUP in the form of a voucher
> 
> So the money pretty much returns, with the caveat that you spend it again



There are few small innocent conditions. If you buy single plugin, then 75% of price should be paid by your real money, and 50% if bundle. Then you may get another voucher, buy something by paying part of price with real money again  And again. And then - WUP. And then voucher again...


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 27, 2018)

stacever said:


> There are few small innocent conditions. If you buy single plugin, then 75% of price should be paid by your real money, and 50% if bundle. Then you may get another voucher, buy something by paying part of price with real money again  And again. And then - WUP. And then voucher again...


One limitation is that, if you already own Mercury, the Abbey Road suite and the SSL Collection, there's not a lot more left to buy with your WUP vouchers.


----------



## stacever (Jul 27, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> One limitation is that, if you already own Mercury, the Abbey Road suite and the SSL Collection, there's not a lot more left to buy with your WUP vouchers.


Its a goal, which later becomes limitation.


----------



## brett (Jul 27, 2018)

Heads up!

Many of you will have received an email with a 25% off code for this weekend

Might be worth using it to upgrade to a higher bundle (check the boxes of ALL your plugins under the upgrades tab of your account and see what is offered)

This also has the benefit of updating any of your existing plugins in said bundle to v10 saving up WUP costs


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2018)

They have some great offers now (L3 for $29!)... do any of you know how long these offers last?


----------



## stacever (Jul 27, 2018)

brett said:


> Heads up!
> 
> Many of you will have received an email with a 25% off code for this weekend
> 
> ...



Just did quick estimation for myself. Waves Gold upgrade cost $172 for me. With 25% discount it will be close to sale price $129 they had few weeks ago and I am sure will have again. Their pricing and upgrading policy becomes nonsense.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 28, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I wish Waves would go from WUP to SUB. They have things that could work for me, but the current business model is unacceptable.


Have you not seen this?
https://www.waves.com/bundles/flex


----------



## GtrString (Jul 28, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Have you not seen this?
> https://www.waves.com/bundles/flex



I haven’t, but looking intonit, I’m not convinced. Its like buying 13 plugins for 250 dollars. Then I “own” them (so they can charge WUP).

Id rather go Slate, and even though Im not so keen on East Wests particular products, I find their subscription model much more appealing.


----------



## brett (Jul 28, 2018)

stacever said:


> Just did quick estimation for myself. Waves Gold upgrade cost $172 for me. With 25% discount it will be close to sale price $129 they had few weeks ago and I am sure will have again. Their pricing and upgrading policy becomes nonsense.



All too true. Although you may save close to that amount by not having to WUP those plugs when the time comes. 

Maybe...


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 28, 2018)

anyone else ever had a problem plugins beeing blacklisted in logic? i tried the demo of something and couldnt get it to work at all. might be my rig though


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 28, 2018)

I think that Waves gets a bit of an unfair bad wrap over WUP, mostly due to their own poor communication over how it works. I think Waves marketing is purposefully cryptic because they hope that some people who don't understand WUP will pay for it due to concerns that their plugins might stop working, whereas if these people understood WUP and how it worked they might not actually pay for it.
I've owned waves for years and have never used WUP. I have upgraded my newer plugins to v10 for free without WUP and left my old ones at V9 because I would have had to pay WUP for the upgrades. There may come a day that I may want WUP for newly added features but so far that hasn't happened with any of the plugins I own. Also keep in mind you can do WUP just for the plugins you want to update if you don't want to pay WUP for your entire collection. I've also learned to overcome some of the quirks with their install which can be another hurdle, but once I figured that out I became less annoyed with Waves, plus their customer service is very good and can resolve any install issues a person might have.
So on to my point. If you compare what you get with Waves compared to other competitors it's pretty remarkable. You can get just about any of their plugins on sale for $30 at some point in the year. I've found everything I own by waves to be top notch. You can keep using it forever without paying for WUP and will still get a lot of great use out of it. In fact it has been a long long time before Waves even finally had an update and the recent V10 has still not really brought anything new to the table but even if it did you can choose whether or not the update is worth WUP plus there are many plugin manufactures that would have charged you $99 or more to buy their plugin in the first place and then an upgrade fee for the new version, which is kind of no different than WUP so your entry fee into Waves is still a lot cheaper than many others out there. There are exceptions to this such as companies like Melda Productions who give you lifetime upgrades which is awesome.
I also get that there are other competitors (FabFilter and Plugin Alliance etc..) that are making awesome new strides in plugin advancements with regards to EQ and Compression that Waves hasn't done since they have been focused more on other types of new plugins such as their Abby Road stuff and their controversial One Knob and signature series. Still, their older EQ's and compressors are very good and continues to get used by professionals in music we hear everyday. By the way doesn't Fabfilter and plugin alliance charge for plugin updates?

For example, I own Izotope's Alloy 2 and Nectar 2 production suite. I paid over $200 for each of those and instead of Izotope upgrading them they abandon them for their newer plugin technologies like Neutron. My loyalty discount to cross grade to these newer plugins will still cost me well over $100, except for Elements which anyone can get on sale for under $50, so all in all when you compare Waves to others it's not that bad, but the confusion and the feeling of bait and switch is what turns people off when it comes to WUP.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't think the criticism of the unintelligible WUP system is unfair at all.

First, you will have to pay for WUP coverage to upgrade to v10, if your update plan has expired (after 2 years).

And if you update your daw, you will in many cases need to upgrade your waves plugins. For example, Waves v9 does not support Presonus Studio One 4, so if you want to keep using your waves plugins, and your "update plan" has expired, you will have to pay for WUP.

That does just not work for me. Its all good if it does for you, of course, but WUP is especially troublesome if you upgrade your daw or your operating system, which happens frequently for me. I understand they need to be payed for their work, but I feel like a hostage in those situations, if I happen to not have savings to blow for plugin updates. 

I feel it is unreliable and undependable, so Id rather pass on that type of "plans" on my behalf.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 28, 2018)

pderbidge said:


> .. Waves marketing is purposefully cryptic because they hope that some people who don't understand WUP will pay for it due to concerns that their plugins might stop working ...


Yes, and this is only part of the problem. In addition, the various overlapping bundle deals, make-your-own-bundle deals, voucher deals, and so on, mean that customers need to put real effort into making sure they get the most (or nearly the most) for their money. (I actually make tables in spreadsheets when shopping for Waves products.)

I'd like to think that all the complexity is not deliberately contrived to extract extra money from the pockets of most customers, while giving the most careful shoppers a break, thereby maximizing revenue overall. But I'm afraid I agree with pderbidge. It's deliberate.


----------



## Henu (Jul 28, 2018)

GtrString said:


> after 2 years



After 1 year, at least for me it was.


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 29, 2018)

GtrString said:


> I don't think the criticism of the unintelligible WUP system is unfair at all.
> 
> First, you will have to pay for WUP coverage to upgrade to v10, if your update plan has expired (after 2 years).
> 
> ...


I don't mean to imply that WUP doesn't deserve criticism, in fact there is alot of deserved criticism I have about Waves especially when it comes to their install process. I'm not a big fan of these copy protection schemes that inconvenience the paying customer, but that's a whole other topic. I just mean that compared to the competition WUP gets a bit of an unfair criticism since many others also require paid upgrades. At least with WUP there is a cap when you own a certain number of plugins.
There are companies that are exceptions to this that offer lifetime updates such as Melda Productions, as I mentioned and it would probably be great to have a sticky that highlights these companies.
I'm just curious to understand how WUP is that much different than the paid upgrades you get with Izotope, Fabfilter, Plugin Alliance etc...

Sorry to hear your trouble with V9 not working in Studio One 4. I guess I've been lucky with Reaper still being supported. Have you tried Waves support to resolve this? As far as I undestand Studio One 4 only accepts 64 bit VST and since the V9 plugins contain 64 bit in theory they "should" work. Maybe Studio One is defaulting to the 32bit files location for waves and not seeing the 64 bit plugins?


----------

